# check out my Wee Bro's new single release



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

"Chunky, Ballsy... A little bit sinister... all delivered with admirable energy by a band it's easy to like" - BBC NI

They have been gigin for years and have won an EMI award ... and they realeased their first single on Itunes last night although it isnt available for d/l till mondy

but his myspace is 
http://www.myspace.com/straitlaces

and his web site is

www.straitlaces.com

cheers


----------



## thebigsham (Dec 11, 2007)

holy crap i went to school woth the drummer. Hes a good chap and best of luck to them.


----------



## pre620ti (Nov 25, 2007)

Just listened to a couple of tracks - still trying to work out who they remond me of

Is there an album available - I don't like cluttering my music with odd tracks..:thumb:

Hope the d/l single release goes well..


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

not my cupa

but goodluck to them.


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

pre620ti said:


> Just listened to a couple of tracks - still trying to work out who they remond me of
> 
> Is there an album available - I don't like cluttering my music with odd tracks..:thumb:
> 
> Hope the d/l single release goes well..


just heard a quick snippet
beastie boys came to my mind


----------



## pre620ti (Nov 25, 2007)

Tabbs said:


> just heard a quick snippet
> beastie boys came to my mind


That was one I didn't think of.....

a few that came to mind were The Automatic, Band of Horses and a few more obscure ones.


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

lol .. alot of the reviews cant pigeon hole them either lol

And yes they are working on there new album... This is their first mainstream release.... they are only just back from London again ... from a showcase infornt of a room load of BIG hitters in the music world...ie EMI...Sony etc etc. Joe public wasnt in it 

I have told him I have already got my Skyline already booked when he hits the big time LMAO


----------

